# Space Cadet Grab Bag



## J-Sun (Dec 8, 2012)

Black Hole Starships - mostly a really cool pop description of black holes but also briefly delves into theoretical starship applications.

Astronomy Picture of the Day: Earth at Night - Power! Earth lit up like a Christmas tree.

November/December Horizons Newsletter - I haven't looked at this one yet but, among other things, it has more reprints of Collier's 1952-4 space articles which are extremely nifty, if a little painful in this era. (That particular series goes back for two previous issues.)

Also, the January/February "double issue" of _Analog_ (which now has exactly the number of pages a single issue used to have and which used to come out 13 times a year and now comes out 10 with 8 being shorter but I digress) which includes a probably overly entertaining discussion of the Real Story behind the geocentric/heliocentric shift in Michael F. Flynn's "The Great Ptolemaic Smackdown and Down-and-Dirty Mud-Wrassle" which, alas, doesn't seem to be online.


----------



## RJM Corbet (Dec 9, 2012)

J-Sun said:


> ... Astronomy Picture of the Day: Earth at Night - Power! Earth lit up like a Christmas tree ...


 
Shows where the action is. NB: India/Egypt


----------



## J-Sun (Dec 10, 2012)

RJM Corbet said:


> Shows where the action is. NB: India/Egypt



Really - Egypt is one of the things that most grabbed me. Live on a river and a delta do ya?


----------

